# Helene Fischer & Michelle - So bist du (HD) Die Helene Fischer Show ZDF / 25.12.2018



## Scooter (27 Dez. 2018)

Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 399 MB, 4:20 min)


https://ulozto.net/!udsSSupFSPyw/helene-fischer-michelle-so-bist-du-mp4


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2018)

ein wunderschönes Lied - zerstört durch Piepsstimmen


----------



## Bowes (28 Dez. 2018)

*Klasse Scooter!!!*
*Super Video von den hübschen Mädels.*


----------



## Peter1989 (28 Dez. 2018)

Danke für die zwei


----------



## romanderl (28 Dez. 2018)

obenrum wird helene irgendwie immer weniger :-/


----------



## tobi197225 (28 Dez. 2018)

Super geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thx::thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (30 Dez. 2018)

:thx: für das schöne Video von den beiden


----------



## gunnar86 (15 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Helene.


----------

